# Cadillac Beer Mug + Drinking Glass



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## LoudMouf_kustoms (Jan 1, 2008)

hey bro can u do a harley beer mug and hit me up with a price. maybe like a set of 2 beer mugs and 2 shot glasses


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

U HAVE PAYPAL


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Feb 23 2009, 11:36 AM~13084372
> *U HAVE PAYPAL
> *


yes


----------



## jackhammer1369 (Jun 29, 2006)

Still doing this type of work?


----------

